#   >   >   >  , 5 : ,

## Pushistenkaya

2012.
        .
 5 . , ,       .
, -  (      ),   .
     .    ,   " ".       .
  .

       -   .
        .
,   ,   ,  .
 -    . -  -      .
   :   ,   ,   -.
     .

 .
   ,       -   !
  -   .
, , : ,  ,  ,      .    :    ().   .      (),  ,  .   ,       .
   (       ),  !
  .

  :  ,          .  !  !
   ...  ,   .
  :    . 
        ,   !!!  !   :7: 
   ,    , .       . 
   "-".
 , ,   .       ?   -??
 ,     ,   .
     . ,    :6: 
   ,    -  (   )  .
 , ,  , ,   :8: .

     : http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=1w233. , ...  ,   ",     ".    :    !

 - ,  
 , ?


-,  :          :8: . 



  -   :10:

----------


## Sonica

,  - !   ,  .

----------


## VeronikaK

:091: 
 .  2012...   . ............        ...

----------


## Pushistenkaya

, ,     -.           .

 , , .      -!    - .
  ,  . -  -  .   ! ,  ,    , !

    . ,      !  .   :4: 

 ,    :

----------


## begemotja

!,  !!!

----------

:1:   :050:

----------


## Pushistenkaya

-  !
 3 .   ?
   .   3   .   !
     :    -,    ? (  )
   .
  -   .     . ,  .
     .       .      (  )    , -  :050: .
    ,    (   )   " ",      . ,         :12: .   .    , .
,    !      .      : " ,  ,    !"
  ???   !    ! ( ,  ,       ,  ,    ,      ,    -   )     .  : ",  ?     ?"

 ,    : " ,      !"

 :  ,       ...    ...   .     .      .
    ...

----------


## Tanianna

..    .  ? , 7-     ?

----------


## Pushistenkaya

.

,  ,   ???  :11: 
 ,     ,   ,       ,   ,   .
  5(!!!)  .  .
  ,     ,       .
 : ",          ."
  ,   ,  .
- ,   !    !

 :048:  :11:  :5: 

  ,           .
    !
            ,   ,    .           .     .

  ?   .  .       .
  , ,   ?
 - , - , -   -    .    !
---!!!!!!!!
    .
      ,     ,      . 
  8         !  .   ,  .  ,    .
     : "  !"

    .  .
  ,   .
  .
  ? 
    ?
 -           ???
   ,        .
   : "  ?  1,5 ,      ,      ?"

----------

,      ..    .
    .  .

----------

